# Ultra High-End PC



## -FA- (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo, da ich nun weit mit den Planungen fortgeschritten bin, brauche ich nun finale Etscheidungen:

Prozessor: i7 980X

Der steht im Prinzip. Ist nur die Frage bis wann es die neue Revision gibt?

Mainbaord: 

ASUS Rampage II
ASUS Rampage III
EVGA Classfield

Ich hab mich eigentlich schon auf das Rampage III festgelgt, doch ist die Frage ob man evtl. zum IIer greife sollte weil es besser kläuft une ne beleuchtete Rückseite hat!?! odere ist das EVGA Classfield besser als das Rampage III? Weil ich hab hakd bei ASUS bisher immer gue Erfahrungen gemacht.

RAM: Was sollte man da für einen nehmen?

Weil in der Support List des Rampge II steht irgendwas auf 1067Mhz. Der Intel-Speichercontroller unterstützt aber nur bis 1066 Mhz? macht das ein Unterscheid? oder kann man da auch 1333 Mhz oder 1600 mhz nehmen?

Graka: Wahrscheinlich 2 oder 3 GTX480 im SLI

Wenn sich das mit der GTX490 bewahrheitet, bringt es dann die evtl. 2x als Quad-SLI einzubauen, oder ist das unnütz. Leistung? oder kommen da demnächst zusätzliche karten wie GTX485 oder sowas? Ich persönlich würde evtl. zu 2 bzw. 3 GTX480 greifen. Sind 2 oder 3 besser? 

Wie sieht es da mit hertsller aus? Ich hätte da an evtl. an ASUS, Palit oder Point of View gedacht! Welcher ist da zu bevorzugen. Gut, ASUS ist ja auch schon das Board her, also werden die sicher nicht schelcht drauf laufen?

ATI bin ich noch su zu haben weil ich hatte mit der 4890 Abstürze und PhysX fehlt! 

Wenn ich auf die Dual-Fermi warte könnte ich höhstens eine HD4890 die ich noch rumliegen habe übergangsweise reinstecken!

Festplatte/ SSD: ich würde evtl 2 kleinere SSds (nur für OS und Treiber) einbauen und zwei Festplatten. Wie viel Kappazität und v.a. welcher Hersteller?


OS: Windows 7 64-bit Ultimate ist gesetzt. Was soll  ich zusätzlich evtl. noch instellieren? XP oder Vista? Weil so ist man abgesichert falls das System mal nicht mehr hochläuft und man kann über die andere Partition weiderherstellen.

case: Silverstone Raven
        Coolermaster HAF-X 
Lian li PC 80 Tower
Coolermaster Cosmos S
Antec  Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case

Welches ist da das beste? Weil da fällt meine Entscheidung scwer.

NT: Sollten da 1000W oder 1200W rein? Welcher hersteller? ich hätte an Cougar gedacht?!?

Bitte helt mit da mal! Bitte, bitte ich will jetzt keine meinungen hören die ancher osnt w hin gehen sonern einfach nur was ihr da nehmen würdet.


----------



## Semme (21. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube der Anhang beantwortet alle fragen!


2x Netzteil......würd ich sagen 

edit: windows 7 musst du für die SSDs nehmen!


----------



## -FA- (21. Mai 2010)

dann wirds nur 1 SSD und evtl. 2 fetsplatten. Nt greif ich eher zu bequiet oder corsair.

Außßerdem die CPU bekomm ich viellicht auch billiger aus ebay.


----------



## DAEF13 (21. Mai 2010)

Hat dich der Preis des Gesamt Systems abgeschreckt, oder warum aufeinmal diese Abrüstung? 

Ganz ehrlich, als ich im Titel schon Ultra High-End laß, musste ich schon anfangen zu lachen...

Nimm' eine GTX480, höchstens 2, ein 850Watt-1000Watt Netzteil und erst einmal "nur" einen i7 920-930, den kannst du wunderbar auf 4Ghz Übertakten, und dann wartest du, wie sich die Sockelgeschichte entwickelt... 

Eine 128GB SSD für's OS, und eine 1TB Festplatte von Samsung (F3) reichen wohl auch...
Als Board sind sicher alle da oben gut, aber ich hatte genug Probleme mit ASUS (P5N-D, zweimal getauscht...) da würde ich EVGA bevorzugen, aber es gibt sicher auch Leute, die mit ASUS nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben...

Du fragst dich sicher, hey, ich will doch einen PC, in dem ich mein Geld so richtig verpulvern kann, also hier meine Antwort: BAU DIR EINE WASSERKÜHLUNG EIN....

Es ist natürlich deine Sache, aber ich rate dir ganz stark, lass Ebay da raus...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Wenn du einen 980 X bei Ebay günstiger bekommen kannst, dann ist das offensichtlich eine absolute Gurke, sonst würde keiner die CPU verkaufen. 
Daher, wenn du unbedingt die Knete rauskloppen willst, dann mit Bedacht und vorausschauend.
Eine GTX 480 reicht locker, damit geht jedes Spiel auf Max, egal welche Auflösung.
Der 920/930 reicht auch, mit jedem halbswegs brauchbaren Mainboard kannst du den auf 3,6GHz übertakten.
Der Unterschied in Games zwischen den Hexa Core und dem Quad Core ist eh verschwindend gering.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. Mai 2010)

Ebay würde ich auch weglassen, aber wenn du die Kohle raushauen willst warum nicht!? Die 5000€ Zusammenstellung passt doch...ich würde ihn ähnlich nehmen...

Wenn jemand meint soviel Geld ausgeben zu müssen weil er es hat kann ich dem nur beipflichten...guter Gedanke auch wenn das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis mal gar nicht stimmt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Na ja, irgendwo muss die Knete hin und wieso nicht mal die taiwanische Wirtschaft stärken.


----------



## Devil1993 (21. Mai 2010)

Moin,
ich find es übertrieben das du 2x GTX 480 willst 1 reicht völlig aus und bei dem Stromverbrauch 2x GTX 480 = 640 Watt ??
wenn du schon Geld ausgeben willst hol dir ne 5970 und den haste erstmal lange ruhe.. (meine Meinung)
Prozessor:
Hol dir nen AMD Phenom II X4 955 oder 965 die haben das beste P/L Verhältnis was es derzeit gibt..
RAM:
soviel RAM brauchst du nicht, ausser bei Video oder Grafikarbeiten..

Fazit: 
also bei dem Preis würd ich lieber einen 50" TV holen und mit Freunden oder Freundin Blu-Ray Filme kucken...

MfG
Devil1993


----------



## Cungalunga (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
mir fällt eins auf bei der eigentlich "tollen" zusammenstellung von ca. 5000€ und zwar das Gehäuse, dass ist zwar ganz nett aber leider aus Kunstoff dann lieber ein adäquates Silverstone FT02 das hat gebürstetes Aluminium.
lg CungaLunga


----------



## -FA- (21. Mai 2010)

Sockelgeschichte??


So, ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgezählt:
also der 980X wird  wharscheinlich sicher, wenn nichts mit der sockelgeschichte dazwischen kommt. OC tu ich anfnags sicher nicht (ich verschrott nicht meine garantie)!! 
Baord rampage III. 
2 GTX480, weil 3 laufen da zu heiß und mikrorucker sidn auch bullshit.  
Speicher belibt.
NT kommt wahrscheibnlich ein 1000W Corsair oder bequet rein.
1 SSD (müssen keine 160 GB sein, reicht auch weniger). 
dann eine SATA III Festplatte.
Soundkarte hab ich selber eine über. 
Und dann wahrschienlich noch eine kleinere Festplatte (SATAII ) für das sekündäre ältere OS. Ist da XP oder Vista besser?
Gehäuse wird eher das Antec oder das HAF-X.

Und v.a. das sind 2 Netzteile verrechnet.

Wenn man das ganze unnötige zeug abzeiht komm ich auf 3900€.


----------



## Shi (21. Mai 2010)

1. Man kauft keinen i7 980 X wenn man keinen Server hat/ kein Extreme OC betreibt, der lohnt sich nicht! Kauf dir lieber einen 920. Und wenn der zu langsam ist kauf in 3 Jahren vom gesparten Geld einen neuen guten.
2. Würde ich auf AMD Phenom II X6 setzen - günstig und schnell
3. 3 GTX 480 brauchen 1000 Watt, werden unglaublich heiß und laut und wenn du nicht gerade auf 3x 30" zockst und Crysis richtig ausfahren willst lohnen die sich nicht. Nimm eine GTX 480 oder HD5970. Probleme mit Karten hat jeder Hersteller in Einzelfällen.
4. 12GB Ram -wenns sein muss braucht man aber nicht.
5. Würd ich in der Preisklasse auf WaKü setzen


----------



## Superwip (22. Mai 2010)

Ich würde in dem Preisbereich und mit einer Termi auch auf jeden Fall auf WaKü setzen aber die könntest du ja auch noch Nachrüsten...

Ansonsten sieht das ja mal nicht schlecht aus, nur fürs Zocken vielleicht etwas überdimensioniert aber wenn du das Geld hast... hier und da könnte es schon Vorteile bringen, fragt sich nur ob nur Messbare oder auch praktische...

SSD würde ich einfach mal die Super Talent Teradrive 100 GB empfehlen, die ja auch im PCGH Test führend ist

Wenn du Geld wie Heu hast kannst du ja auch zu einer SLC SSD wie der Super Talent Ultradrive GX SLC 128GB, 2.5", SATA II greifen
(aber keine PCIe SSD, von denen kann man nicht Booten, was sie für jegliche Heimanwendungen fast nutzlos machen)


----------



## shootme (22. Mai 2010)

Naja für den Preis hab ich mir ein Auto gekauft aber bitte. Kann mich meinen Vorrednern zu 100% anschließen. Wenn schon ein so teurer PC, dann bitte sehr mit Stil, und dazu gehört eine Wakü. Hier ein fertiges Set, macht das ganze noch einfacher und traumhaft leise. 

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Passives Wasserkühlungs-Set - Sockel 1366

Jetzt noch passende Grafikkarten:

Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 1536MB DDR5 - eXtrem Edition watercooled-

Und kein Stress mehr mit der unnötig teuren und heissen GTX.


Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft. Du willst doch sicher ein Gehäuse mit Style, und Wakü is nichts für jedermann. Hier das Optimum.

Thermaltake Xpressar Kompressor-Gehäuse, THERMALTAKE versandkostenfrei | voelkner - direkt günstiger

So jetzt mal Scherz beiseite: Es hat keinen Sinn aber wenn du dir wirklich 2 dieser Kochplatten trotz fehlender Teflonbeschichtung ins Board schieben willst, und nichtmal um darauf Spiegeleier zu braten, dann würd ich dir zu folgendem raten.

Ich würd an deiner Stelle sowohl Board als auch Grafikkarten von EVGA nehmen, nicht weil die ASUS Teile schlechter wären, sondern weils optisch besser aussieht, schließlich is die ASUS GTX480 im referenzdesign und passt farblich nicht zur ROG Rampage. Bei EVGA sind die Farben abgestimmt, außerdem gibts die Superclocked, die nochmal 4% Takt drauflegt.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Mai 2010)

Wenn jemand das Geld für so ein High-End System hat, wieso sollte er sich es dann nicht kaufen.
Ich denke das fast jeder hier wenn er ein einkommen von 10000€ und mehr im Monat hätte würde nur das besste vom bessten Kaufen.
Also mein vorschlag:
980x Wenn gebraucht dann aussem Forum
Rampage III Extreme
2 EVGA GTX480
Intel Postville SSD 
2 HDDs
Corsair Dominator GT
Enermax Revolution 1250W 
LianLi PC-A77FB

Hier geizhals Link:
Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Hier dann eine gute WaKü:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Edit:
Komplettsets sind besch*** und das Gehäuse mit Kompressorkühlung is auch fürn Ar***

Edit2:
Ich habe mir für die Zusammenstellung echt viel mühe gegeben.
Kriege ich dafür nen ...
...oder nen ???


----------



## der_knoben (22. Mai 2010)

Naja, was soll man eigentlich zu so nem Schwachsinn noch groß sagen.

"Ich kauf mir eine Extreme-CPU, will aber auf keinen Fall übertakten." Hallo? Dann kauf dir was günstiges und vor allem preiswertes.

In 3Jahren ärgerst du dich, dass nen Kumpel von dir nen besseren PC hat und nur 1000EUR ausgegeben hat. Von 4000EUR kann man sich 4 mal einen PC kaufen.


----------



## AeroX (22. Mai 2010)

@ Gamer_95: Wo will man den den radiator hinpacken  Da sollte er lieber diesen einen nehmen mit 9 lüfter den man an die gehäuseseitenwand anbringen kann! 

Ansonsten schauts doch gut aus. Allerdings würd ich nich das rampage nehmen sondern ein evga classfield! & Gehäuse Tj07! 

edit:gamer_95 zusammenstellung der wakü ist gut auser wie gesagt mMn der radi. Ansonsten passts.. äh und die geizhals kann man nich öffnen. ich zumindest nicht!


----------



## Bruce112 (22. Mai 2010)

vieleicht ne  gtx 260 

kannst als Physik benutzen


----------



## tonyx86 (22. Mai 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Von 4000EUR kann man sich 4 mal einen PC kaufen.


 
Wohl eher 6 oder 7.

Also meiner Meinung nach sind 12GB ram doch schon sehr knapp bemessen, da sollte noch mehr gehen (*ironie*)

@TE: sag mal, steht dein nickname für feldwebelanwärter?? dann würde es mich wundern, dass jemand sich einen rechner zusammenbaut, der 4000€+ kostet. selbst wenn ich noch so viel geld im monat zur verfügung hätte, gebe es 1000 andere dinge es zu investieren. das problem ist nur dass dein rechner nur die grafik bei games in bester qualtiät darstellen kann, ein spiel mit grottiger KI oder lahmer story bleibt deswegen schrott 

ach jetzt hab ichs: du verdienst nicht so viel, du willst das geld wegen der drohenden inflation in materielle dinge anlegen


----------



## RonnieColeman (22. Mai 2010)

warum nich so:
CPU: Intel Core i7 980XE
CPU-Cooler: Prolimatech Armagedon + 2mal 140mm BeQuiet Silent Wings
RAM: 3 Cosair XMS3 Serie - Dominator GT 2000Mhz ( also 12GB)
Grafik: Zotac GeForce GTX 480 + GTS 250 für Physx
Laufwerk: LiteOn Blu-ray und LiteOn IHS324-Brenner
RAID-Controller: AMCC 3Ware 9690SA
Festplatten: 4mal 128GB SSD für RAID 5 Verbund und 2TB Hitachi Ultrastar A7K2000 Serie
und ein gutes NT; warte auf doe gold serie von CM

wenn man schon geld hat, sollte man auch sein Traumsys verwirklichen


----------



## Bääängel (22. Mai 2010)

Moment mal Ronnie. Du willst bei einem über 2000€ Pc eine LUkü einbauen?? 
Auch wenn er nicht Oced ist in diesem Preissegment eine Wakü Pflicht. Rein theoretisch könnte man auch, da er nicht Oced nen Boxed lassen, aber das ist bei diesem Prozi viel zu schde.


----------



## RonnieColeman (22. Mai 2010)

das sind die teile für meinen traumgamer, hab nen bissl was weggelassen und geändert. und ich kenn mich im bereich wakü nich so gut aus, als das ich hier was empfehlen kann.
wenn er mir das geld geben würde würd ich es so ungefähr machen


----------



## Bdda (22. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde das gar nicht einmal so abwegig. Vor 5 Jahren kaufte ich mir ein XPS 1710 Notebook für 4800 Chfr (3200 Euro). Das Gerät hat eine ungefähre Betriebsdauer von durchschnittlich 10h pro Tag, von denen etwa 5 Stunden unter Volllast betrieben wurden. 
Ich will damit sagen, auch wenn ich damals einen idiotischen Preis gezahlt habe, bereue ich es im Nachhinein nicht ein bisschen.

Ich bekomme diese Tage mein i7860- er System. Aber schon jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken daran, es meinem Bruder zu verkaufen und mir ein neues System zu basteln... so auf Weihnachten 

Ich dachte an diese Komponenten:
Intel Core i7 335.- Chfr
Noctua NHd14 114.- Chfr
Gskill Ripjaws PC3 CL7 1333Mhz 12gb 470.- Chfr
Super Talent Teradrive 75 GB 189.- Chfr
2x EVGA GTX 480 1400.- Chfr
Rampage Extreme III 449.- Chfr
Bequiet dark Power Pro P8 200 Chfr
Lian Li PC A77FB 375 Chfr

Ich hoffe das zeug ist einigermassen kompatibel und ich habe nix vergessen 

Das macht: 3532.- Chfr - 2% Rabatt/Skonto (bekomme ich)= 3461.36 Chfr (~2387 Euro)
Das Betriebssystem habe ich bereits (noch 2 Versionen). Auch habe ich noch zwei alte Festplatten. (Kann man die eigentlich zusammen mit SSD verwenden?)

Den i7 980X bekomme ich zu einem Aufpreis von 900 Chfr (~ 620 Euro)

Ich hab zwar nicht so viel Ahnung von PC`s, aber wenn man ein wenig abwartet, die richtigen Shops aufsucht usw, dann wird das Ganze sehr erschwinglich, zumal ich damit rechne, dass die einzelnen Komponenten einmal billiger und einmal teurer werden, da die alten Builds verkauft werden müssen. 
Habe ich oben etwas vergessen? Wenn nein, dann kostet das System weniger als 3000 Euro mit dem I7980E inklusive. Ein gieriger PC- Händler verkauft zu diesen Preisen Ofen- PC`s 

Das gute ist, dass man immer noch nachrüsten oder übertakten kann, wenn die Zeit dafür reif ist. Das kann ich bei meinem Notebook nicht mehr 

Was sagt ihr im Bezug auf die Kompatibilität? Kommt bald irgendwas neues heraus, auf das sich zu warten lohnt? 
Natürlich könnte man über das P/L oder die Verhältnismässigkeit generell diskutieren, aber es wird immer solche geben, die einen Jaguar fahren wollen, anstatt einen Golf GTI 

PS: Eine WAkü kann man dann zu Weihnachten wünschen.


----------



## -FA- (22. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand das Geld für so ein High-End System hat, wieso sollte er sich es dann nicht kaufen.
> Ich denke das fast jeder hier wenn er ein einkommen von 10000€ und mehr im Monat hätte würde nur das besste vom bessten Kaufen.
> Also mein vorschlag:
> 980x Wenn gebraucht dann aussem Forum
> ...



Du bekommst ein  . die zusammenstellung ist so echt gut.

ne also es werden wahrschienlich eher Palit oder Point of Viw Karten. Bei ASUS wär zwar Software dabei, aber Palit haben wir seler ein paar 95600 GT die hervorragend laufen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Mai 2010)

Danke 



AeroX schrieb:


> @ Gamer_95: Wo will man den den radiator hinpacken  Da sollte er lieber diesen einen nehmen mit 9 lüfter den man an die gehäuseseitenwand anbringen kann!



Deswegen war ja auch ein Externes NT dabei, und viel schlauch.
Meine Idee wehre den Radi Irgendwo neben oder hinter dem PC aufzustellen.
Meinentwegen auch ganz woanders im Raum.
Der Radi hat mehr als genug leistung. Und alleine schon die Lüfter für einen Monster Radi kosten schon über 100€.


----------



## Superwip (22. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Der Radi hat mehr als genug leistung. Und alleine schon die Lüfter für einen Monster Radi kosten schon über 100€.


 
Na ja... ein 120er kostet ab 2€, 9x2 wären 18€... man muss ja nicht 10€ High-End Lüfter nehmen


----------



## negert (22. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meine non Overclocker Wakü Zusammenstellung
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Ich würd auch zum riesen Radi greifen
Evt juckts dich dann doch in den Fingern und dann kannst du deinem i7 richtig dampf unter dem hintern machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Der Radi hat mehr als genug leistung. Und alleine schon die Lüfter für einen Monster Radi kosten schon über 100€.


 
Was bei dem Budget aber nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Mai 2010)

Den Warenkorb kann ich nicht öffnen.
Ein guter 560er Radi hat fast schon die leistung wie von einem billigen 9x 120er Radi.
Die Sache ist das ich diese Monster Radis eigentlich nur unpraktisch finde.
Alleine schon die 9 Lüfterkabel 
Eigentlich lohnt sich so ein Radi maximal füs Benchsystem.


----------



## -FA- (22. Mai 2010)

mal was anderes.: Zu den Grakas: Bis wann kann man mit ROG GTX480ern oder auch anderen nicht refernz-Desgingns rechnen? Weil z.b. Point of View hat hat ja schon ne etwas hippere karte.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde soo von ca. 1-1,5 Moanten ausgehen.
Sllerdings könnte es etwas dauern bis die dann leiferbar sind.
Sonst bestell dir 2 ASUS Matrix HD5870. oder MSI Lightnings.
Auch super Karten.

Aber wenn du dir ne Karte im Non-Reference-Design kaufst kannst du ne WaKü vergessen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Mai 2010)

Mach mal halb lang.
Das was du da planst ist Schwachsinn höheren Grades!
Eine (wenns übertrieben werden muss 2) GTX 480 reicht doch vollkommen.
Es würden sogar 4 GB RAM für jedes Spiel reichen, aber bei so einem PC kannste das dann schon 8 nehmen. (ist aber auch eigentlich sinnlos)
Und ein Intel Core i7 920, den du dann mit einer schicken WaKü auf 3,5 Ghz übertaktest reicht doch auch für alles. (bei einer Grafikkarte, wohlgemerkt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Es geht aber wohl eher um den längsten Dödel... äh, Balken...  und dass das sinnfrei ist, wenns um sowas geht, weiß jeder.


----------



## Superwip (22. Mai 2010)

> Es würden sogar 4 GB RAM für jedes Spiel reichen



Na ja... es gibt durchaus einige Spiele mit 64Bit Version, die von mehr als 4GiB RAM profitieren können auch wenn der Vorteil bestenfalls gering ist und man entsprechende Spiele fast an einer Hand abzählen kann; in Zukunft werden es aber kaum weniger werden


----------



## -FA- (22. Mai 2010)

Also ich denk es werden GTX Point of View GTX480. Weiß wer ob die gut laufen oder haben die auch Probs?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja... es gibt durchaus einige Spiele mit 64Bit Version, die von mehr als 4GiB RAM profitieren können auch wenn der Vorteil bestenfalls gering ist und man entsprechende Spiele fast an einer Hand abzählen kann; in Zukunft werden es aber kaum weniger werden


 
Das sind aber in der Regel solche Games, bei denen noch viel Müll im Hintergrund läuft (wie Windows for Live oder Social Club) und die Games, die mehr als 4GB brauchen, werden nicht steigen, da die Games alle von 32bit Konsolen kommen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind aber in der Regel solche Games, bei denen noch viel Müll im Hintergrund läuft (wie Windows for Live oder Social Club) und die Games, die mehr als 4GB brauchen, werden nicht steigen, da die Games alle von 32bit Konsolen kommen.



Du meinst sicher GTA IV 
Also ich kenne kein Spiel bei dem man merklich (5 oder so^^) mehr fps bekommt, wenn man 4 oder 8 GB auf Brett sitzen hat.
Dir gehts also nur darum, vor deinen Kumpels mit den besten 3D-Mark-Scores oder sonst was anzugeben???
Und du willst auch nix übertakten???
Das ist doch Geldverschwendung!


----------



## negert (22. Mai 2010)

Ein solcher CPU mit einem solchen Board mit einer solchen Wakü...

...das schreit nach übertackten


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Mai 2010)

Lasst ihn das doch machen wie er will, warum seid ihr so!? zu sagen das jemand schwachsinn macht ist doch schon sehr respektlos.

Ich finde gut wenn jemand nur das "beste" haben will.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Mai 2010)

negert schrieb:


> Ein solcher CPU mit einem solchen Board mit einer solchen Wakü...
> 
> ...das schreit nach übertackten



Und mit solchen Grafikkarte(N)!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher GTA IV


 
Es läuft deswegen besser mit 4GB, weil der Live Müll und der Social Club Dreck schon 1GB RAM klauen, dann nimmt Windows auch noch 1,5GB weg und schon hat man nur noch 1,5GB für das Game übrig.  
Da GTA 4 aber ein 32bit Anwendung ist, kann es nicht mehr als 2GB RAM adressieren, hat man also die 2GB RAM noch frei, läuft es auch, fertig.
Das gilt auch für andere Games, daher läuft praktisch kein Spiel mit merh RAMs besser. 
Dazu muss man tatsächlich ein 64bit Game haben und wie viele 64bit Games gibt es? 



PC-freak schrieb:


> Dir gehts also nur darum, vor deinen Kumpels mit den besten 3D-Mark-Scores oder sonst was anzugeben???
> Und du willst auch nix übertakten???
> Das ist doch Geldverschwendung!


 
Sag ich doch, Hauptsache den längsten Dö... äh.. Balken haben.


----------



## der_knoben (22. Mai 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Lasst ihn das doch machen wie er will, warum seid ihr so!? zu sagen das jemand schwachsinn macht ist doch schon sehr respektlos.
> 
> Ich finde gut wenn jemand nur das "beste" haben will.



Was bitte hat die Wahrheit sagen mit Respektlosigkeit zu tun?

Und außerdem muss man sein Geld nicht sinnlos zum Fenster rausschmeißen. Wenn er das machen will, dann soll er sagen, wann er es macht und wo er wohnt, dann stell ich mich drunter und fang das Geld auf.
Warum soll man auch für die letzten 10%-Leistungszuwachs 200-400% nochmal draufzahlen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Weil es auch Leute gibt, die ihren AMD 965 entsorgen und sich einen 1090T reinschrauben.
Was auch unsinnig ist, aber sie machen es eben.


----------



## negert (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, Hauptsache den längsten Dö... äh.. Balken haben.


 
Wobei es ja mit overclocking billiger nen längeren gäbe
ja wir haben alle recht


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Mai 2010)

Mach doch was du willst!
Das ist jedenfalls Schwachsinn!!!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Mai 2010)

Und außerdem muss man sein Geld nicht sinnlos zum Fenster rausschmeißen. Wenn er das machen will, dann soll er sagen, wann er es macht und wo er wohnt, dann stell ich mich drunter und fang das Geld auf.
Warum soll man auch für die letzten 10%-Leistungszuwachs 200-400% nochmal draufzahlen?[/QUOTE]

Vielleicht will er die selbe Lesitung wie jemand der übertaktet, nur das er nicht übertakten will...weil er die Garantie behalten will??? Aber es fragt ihn ja keiner...

Und 2 x Gtx 480 macht in hohen Auflösungen auch nicht wenig Sinn...aber egal solange es Leute gibt die erzählen "ich hab ne 8800gt mit nem dualcore und kann Bfbc2 in Full HD mit allen Details zocken und das mit 100 FPS" wird es auch diejenigen geben die abraten sich High End - Hardware zu kaufen. 

Also mein Rechner ist auch High End aber dennoch iwie zu "langsam" nur gibt es für mich zurzeit nichts zum sinnvollen aufrüsten, aber warum sollte man das nicht bei einer Neuanschaffung machen ???


----------



## negert (23. Mai 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Also mein Rechner ist auch High End aber dennoch iwie zu "langsam" nur gibt es für mich zurzeit nichts zum *sinnvollen* aufrüsten, aber warum sollte man das nicht bei einer Neuanschaffung machen ???


 
Weil es auch bei einer Neuanschaffung nicht sinnvoll ist


----------



## LOGIC (23. Mai 2010)

Wieso denn nicht auch noch die Kingston HyperX 24 GB ?! Würde super passen ! Der rechner würde locker 5 Jahre reichen ?! Dann den 980X und 3x GTX 480. Ne Wasserkühlung und nen Lian Li PC-P80. Ich würd ein Mainboard nehmen was 3x 16x PCIe hat oder gibt es das noch nicht ?! Bei 3x GTX 480 brauchste 2 NT's doch die Frage ist wie soll dat gehen ?  Und am besten noch ne 512 GB SSD


----------



## negert (23. Mai 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> 2 NT's doch die Frage ist wie soll dat gehen ?


 
Wieso nicht? Wenn du im Tower platz dafür hast



> Ich würd ein Mainboard nehmen was 3x 16x PCIe hat oder gibt es das noch nicht ?!


 
Wieso geht nicht? Es gibt Boards mit weit mehr als 3x PCIe
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...mmelthread-evga-x58-classified-4-way-sli.html


----------



## LOGIC (23. Mai 2010)

> Wieso nicht? Wenn du im Tower platz dafür hast


 
Naja ist aber bescheuert ! 



> Wieso geht nicht? Es gibt Boards mit weit mehr als 3x PCIe


 
Ja das ist mir klar ! Es gibt sogar welche mit 7 !!! Aber gibt es auch boards wo alle PCIe Steckplätze 16x haben oder Laufen dann alle Karten nur unter 8x ?!


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Mai 2010)

negert schrieb:


> Wieso geht nicht? Es gibt Boards mit weit mehr als 3x PCIe



Ich glaube er meint nen Board mit 3x 16 Lanes.
4x 16 Lanes sind da nicht weit mehr 
Aber eigentlich sie die Classis nur unnötig zickig.
Lieber ein RIIIE oder das neue Gigabyte x58 UD9. 
Das sollte auch bald auf den markt kommen.

Edit:
bezüglich der Lane sache war Logic schneller


----------



## negert (23. Mai 2010)

> Es gibt sogar welche mit 7 !!!


Das Board im Link hat 7
oder



> Aber gibt es auch boards wo alle PCIe Steckplätze 16x haben oder Laufen dann alle Karten nur unter 8x ?![/


 
Du hast es gehört



> 4x 16 Lanes sind da nicht weit mehr


----------



## -FA- (23. Mai 2010)

zum prozzi: also er ist im ebay jetzt für 799€ neu drin. und in der auktion gibts mehrere von. meint ihr es ist gut da zuzuschalgen?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Mai 2010)

Preis ist sehr gut, aber ich würde nichts bei Ebay kaufen.


----------



## fL!nT (23. Mai 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Was bitte hat die Wahrheit sagen mit Respektlosigkeit zu tun?
> 
> Und außerdem muss man sein Geld nicht sinnlos zum Fenster rausschmeißen. Wenn er das machen will, dann soll er sagen, wann er es macht und wo er wohnt, dann stell ich mich drunter und fang das Geld auf.
> Warum soll man auch für die letzten 10%-Leistungszuwachs 200-400% nochmal draufzahlen?



es soll aber auch Leute geben die täglich 1-2 Schachteln Zigaretten rauchen  .Soll ich jetzt auch sagen das es Schwachsinn ist (Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen ?).
Wenn jemand meint sich so etwas zu leisten ist es doch OK.

@-FA- mach Dein Ding,wenn Du meinst das Du damit glücklich bist!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Mai 2010)

fL!nT schrieb:


> es soll aber auch Leute geben die täglich 1-2 Schachteln Zigaretten rauchen  .Soll ich jetzt auch sagen das es Schwachsinn ist (Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen ?).
> Wenn jemand meint sich so etwas zu leisten ist es doch OK.
> 
> @-FA- mach Dein Ding,wenn Du meinst das Du damit glücklich bist!



Hey gutes Argument! Kauf doch trotzdem bitte im Laden und nicht bei Ebay!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hey gutes Argument! !


 
Vom Rauchen sind aber schon Menschen gestorben, ob von Hexo Cores auch schon mal welche gestorben sind, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vom Rauchen sind aber schon Menschen gestorben, ob von Hexo Cores auch schon mal welche gestorben sind, weiß ich nicht.



Man würde den Tod auf alle Fälle davon rennen mit dem Prozzi...aber musst doch zugeben das der Vergleich doch echt nicht unsinnig war....


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Man würde den Tod auf alle Fälle davon rennen mit dem Prozzi...aber musst doch zugeben das der Vergleich doch echt nicht unsinnig war....


 
Nun ja, vielleicht ist der 980 X bei Ebay von einem, der an Rauchen gestorben ist.


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. Mai 2010)

quanti, du lieferst damit doch nur eine bestätigung für FL!nt. es doppelt unsinnig zu rauchen: a; weil es unnötig geld kostet und b; weil es tödlich ist.
jedem das seine; wenn ich soviel geld hätte würd ichs machen.

zum neusten, quanti: das ist geschmacklos
komm schon, das kannst du besser

@topic
machst du eigemtlich ssd raid?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

RonnieColeman schrieb:


> quanti, du lieferst damit doch nur eine bestätigung für FL!nt. es doppelt unsinnig zu rauchen: a; weil es unnötig geld kostet und b; weil es tödlich ist.
> jedem das seine; wenn ich soviel geld hätte würd ichs machen.
> 
> zum neusten, quanti: das ist geschmacklos
> ...


 
Der ganze Thread ist sinnlos.
Er hat doch schon längst seine Entscheidung getroffen, noch vor Erstellen des Threads, daher ist jeder weiterer Kommentar dazu praktisch überflüssig.


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. Mai 2010)

jepp, so hät ichs auch gemacht. sollen viele wissen, dass ich nen supersys hätte. einfach nen thread erstellt nur um zu gucken wie die dadrauf reagieren. 
find ich irgendwie geil


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Erinnert mich nur an die Geschichte mit den Balken und dem Dödel.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Mai 2010)

Vor allem der Threadersteller meldet sich kaum zu Wort...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Tja, er rätselt noch, ob er bei Ebay zuschlagen soll oder nicht. 

Wobei ich gerade solche Dinge wie PC Hardware nie bei Ebay kaufen würde. Wer weiß, was man da bekommt.


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. Mai 2010)

ich hab mal ne frage an dich quanti; so aus reiner neugier
wenn du dir um geld keine sorgen machen müsstest, würdest du es genauso oder noch übertriebener machen?


----------



## herethic (23. Mai 2010)

Der Thread hat was von dem von Cop


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. Mai 2010)

check ich net
mach mal nen link;pls


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

RonnieColeman schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage an dich quanti; so aus reiner neugier
> wenn du dir um geld keine sorgen machen müsstest, würdest du es genauso oder noch übertriebener machen?


 
Ich muss mir um Geld keine Sorgen machen. 
Ich könnte mir sofort einen 980 X plus RIIIE und 2x GTX 480 kaufen, das ist kein Thema (ich muss die Sachen dann nur vor meiner Frau verstecken...  sonst rächt sie sich, indem sie eine neue Handtasche von Prada kauft und die kostet deutlich mehr als ein 980 X ) aber ich sehe den Sinn darin eben nicht.
Wozu dreimal oder viermal soviel Geld ausgeben, nur um den letzen Frames rauszuziehen? 
Da spare ich mir die Knete lieber und hole mir ab und zu mal was Neues, oder gönn mir eine neue Wildlederjacke. Davon habe ich mehr, denn die kann ich der Öffentlichkeit zeigen, denn dicken Balken vom Rechner kann ich niemanden zeigen.


----------



## herethic (23. Mai 2010)

Abgesehn davon hat quanti massig schulden und ist alkoholiker


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, aber für eine 1366 System reichts noch.


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Mai 2010)

@dafür aber genug Rechenpower um schnell und viel zu posten


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Aber auch die veraltet mit der Zeit und wird schon nächstes Jahr von Sandy Bridge/Bulldozer weggestampft, also wozu die Knete raushauen?


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Mai 2010)

Die 





> Sandy Bridge/Bulldozer


 haste aber nicht wirklich vor zu kaufen, denn Dein Sys, in ALLEN EHREN, unterliegt knapp der Performance einer PSP oder so.
Die Wildlederjacke würde ich aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen ablehen und der Frau Tacheles erzählen und mehr in den Rechner stecken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Mit meinem System kann ich alle Games in Full HD spielen, also worüber aufregen.
Und was meine Frau kauft, ist ihre Sache. 
Außerdem werde ich im Büro auf meine Wildlederjacke angesprochen und man gratuliert mir zu so einer geschmackvollen Investition.
Ich denke mal, dass man mich auslachen/doof angucken wird, wenn ich mit einem Zettel ins Büro komme, auf dem ein langer Balken drauf ist.


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Mai 2010)

Dafür fragt man mich auf ner LAN was wir als nächstes spielen, den ich mach den Server, im T-Shirt, weil mein Rechner sehr viel Abwärme erzeugt, daran hegt auch niemand Zweifel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Dafür werden ich von jungen Frauen begeistert angehimmelt, wenn ich mit meiner neuen Jacke ankomme. 

Nun ja, ich hab schon erwähnt, dass der 1366 Krempel recht viel Strom zieht und man ordentlich was schlossern muss um den kalt zu kriegen.


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Mai 2010)

Immer noch die Jacke?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Jop, oder trägst du deinen Rechner mit dir rum, um ihn jeden zu zeigen? 

Und ich hoffe jetzt inständig, dass du keine Fotos von deinem Rechner in deiner Brieftasche hast.


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Mai 2010)

Das habe ich nicht nötig, man kennt mich auch so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

So kann man das auch sehen. 
Hast du noch ein Bild vom Rechner im Ganzen ohne die Light Show?


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Mai 2010)

..da der MOD vmtl schon schläft und alles OT ist, aber egal:

Derzeit ist ein C0 i7 verbaut, ein Upgrade macht nur wenig Sinn, der Rechner wird bei Erscheinen von Sandy-Bridge verschenkt (ohne Festplatten), evtl sogar hier im PCGH - Forum, mal schauen.


----------



## negert (24. Mai 2010)

Puh da hat sich ja einiges angesammelt
und wie ich das so lese nichts wirklich neues und sinnvolles

Edit: Doch was sinnvolles


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> ..da der MOD vmtl schon schläft und alles OT ist, aber egal:
> 
> Derzeit ist ein C0 i7 verbaut, ein Upgrade macht nur wenig Sinn, der Rechner wird bei Erscheinen von Sandy-Bridge verschenkt (ohne Festplatten), evtl sogar hier im PCGH - Forum, mal schauen.


 
Sehr, sehr schick. 
Ich habs nicht so mit Wasserkühlung und Lampen. Bei mir ist alles im schwarzen Kasten und Deckel drauf, fertig. 

Wieso willst du den denn verschenken?


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Mai 2010)

Verkaufen bringt eh kaum was und es ist mein Hobby, und der Beste soll auch mal belohnt werden oder?

Die Rechner sollen in gute Hände kommen, bis dahin ist der Rechner auch nicht mehr so viel wert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

MAch doch eine Verlosung, oder ein Gewinnspiel mit Rätselfrage. 

Na ja, Sandy Bridge kommt und die ersten Intel Jünger zählen schon mal die Knete, damit sie zuschlagen können, sobald verfügbar.


----------



## -FA- (24. Mai 2010)

Zu ebay: das wäe die Auktion hier: CPU Intel® Core(TM) i7 -980 Prozessor Extreme Edition bei eBay.de: CPUs (endet 30.05.10 12:41:24 MESZ)

Edit: Oder sollte ich auch auf SandyBridge warten? Werden die cpus dann viel besser sein als nahelem oder nicht? Und Preise?


----------



## Bdda (24. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich würde eher 50 Euro mehr bezahlen und ihn bei Digitec.ch oder so bestellen. (Nachfragen, was für ein Build der gerade ist. Das wär mir sicherer...


----------



## RonnieColeman (24. Mai 2010)

-FA-, kauf im laden oder bei renomierten I-net shops!!


----------



## negert (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> MAch doch eine Verlosung, oder ein Gewinnspiel mit Rätselfrage.


 
Oder nen Casemodding Wettbewerb. 
Wer die beste Casemodding Idee hat kann die Idee gleich in die Tat umsetzten


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. Mai 2010)

wenn schon kohle verplempern, dann bitte auch ordentlich.
kauf das geraffel in einem richtigen online-shop und nicht bei ebay!


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Mai 2010)

Es wird ein Matherätsel (Abiturwissen) werden mit Qualifikation (Mathe Volkslehre), ist ja aber noch Zeit.

Edit: Ich werde versuchen es als Spende von der Steuer abzusetzen.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Mai 2010)

Schmeiss nicht so viel Geld raus. Für 800€ nen PC (der ist dann top) und dazu noch ein Auto - für 4200€ bekommt man schon was.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn er sich für soviel Geld nen PC kauft...wird er sich bestimmt nicht für 4200€ ein Auto kaufen.


----------



## negert (24. Mai 2010)

> Es wird ein Matherätsel (Abiturwissen)


Damit wäre ich schon mal raus 



> Edit: Ich werde versuchen es als Spende von der Steuer abzusetzen


Gute Idee 



> Wenn er sich für soviel Geld nen PC kauft...wird er sich bestimmt nicht für 4200€ ein Auto kaufen.


Vielleicht nen zweit Wagen

Oder er spendet das ganze an Greenpeace


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn der TE sich mal öfter zu Wort melden würde wäre die Sache sicher einfacher...


----------



## negert (24. Mai 2010)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Wenn der TE sich mal öfter zu Wort melden würde wäre die Sache sicher einfacher...


 
tut er aber nicht und so dürfen wir weiterspekulieren


----------



## -FA- (24. Mai 2010)

Man ist auch nicht daueron.  Nein also ich werde ihn vermutlih bei ARLT holen. Der ist bei mir in der nähe und man bekommt persönliche beratung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. Mai 2010)

1. Hörst du ja eh nicht auf das was wir dir raten und gehst auch nicht auf unsere Vorschläge ein! Wozu dann überhaupt dieser Thread?
2. Dieser Online-Shop ist wieder einer dieser unbekannten Saftläden!


----------



## gucky (24. Mai 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Also ich denk es werden GTX Point of View GTX480. Weiß wer ob die gut laufen oder haben die auch Probs?


 
Hi,
hab erst jetzt Deinen Thread gesehen.
Also ,noch ein "Geldverbrenner.
Aber was solls, jedem das Seine und mir das me.....
Schau Die einmal meine Signatur an, da findest Du fast Dein System.
ATI 5970 Wassergekühlt mit einer GTS 250 für Physx reicht....

mfG Gucky


----------



## negert (24. Mai 2010)

gucky schrieb:


> Schau Die einmal meine Signatur an, da findest Du fast Dein System.


 
Wohl kaum
1. Wird der TO ja nicht overclocken
2. Wird er sich 2-3 480er holen
3. Reicht ihm (auch bei einem Ultra Super High End PC) ne Lukü


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Mai 2010)

Ich denke es reicht mit dem gespamme hier, hoffe hier wird geschlossen da ja ehh nichts wirklich sinnvolles dabei rum kommt.

Man muss es ja nicht auf die Spitze treiben.

*Bitte liebe Mods Closen*


----------



## Klutten (24. Mai 2010)

Der Wunsch lässt sich erfüllen. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass hier seitenweise schon nichts mehr zu dem eigentlichen Thema geschrieben wird, ist vorerst Schluss. Der Threadersteller kann das Thema gerne wieder öffnen lassen, sofern eine vernünftige Begründung gegeben wird.


----------

